# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  English poetry

## abner

Best ways of improving your English is to read the language.English poetry is best and i like it .It includes romance,real love, comedy and many tales.

----------


## kadambarivaidya

thats true but it also depends on how it is written and who is the poet.sad poems are the best and so are the tales.

----------

